
Comparison of Secure Messaging Applications - turrini
https://www.eff.org/node/82654
======
Amir6
What I can not comprehend is how respectable people and experts like Snowden
and others from EFF can get behind a messenger that its authentication is
based on cell phone numbers!

When an application sends all your contacts to its servers (whether they are
hashed or not) and more importantly when your whole access depends on a none
encrypted code sent via SMS and worst of all, your identifier can be tied to
your real identity extremely easy, how can they call it secure at all?

It is not all about E2E or how the crypto is designed or implemented, its also
about your anonymity, your social graph and other pieces of information which
are arguably more important not to give away!

